# Cell phones in Europe



## Carlsbadguy (Aug 12, 2009)

Visiting England and France the end of the month.  What are some optionsfor cell phones in those countries.  My phone won't work.


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Aug 12, 2009)

Consider a "pay as you go " from Vodaphone ,O2 or Orange in France .No contracts or monthly minimums
G


----------



## scotlass (Aug 12, 2009)

*Mobal.com*

Check mobal.com. We have one of their phones and it works in most countries and also can be used to call home.  Not cheap ($1.50 per minute) but you pay for the convenience.  No contracts and you only pay when you use it.


----------



## Lucky Larry (Aug 17, 2009)

If you have a verizon wireless they have a great plan where they send you an international phone and there is no rental fee and you just pay for shipping ($10) and per call at 1.29/ and texting at 5 cents to rcv and $.50 to send.

see http://b2b.vzw.com/international/Global_Travel/index.html


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 17, 2009)

My daughter just got back from Paris and bought an 800 minute phone card in a tobaconist store for about 10 euros.  That allowed her to call an 800 number from her hotel rooms and call home.  She still had 400 minutes left by the time to leave.  Can be used anywhere there's a pay phone too.

Not a cell phone, but might be a solution.

Brian


----------



## optimist (Aug 17, 2009)

We just came back from two weeks in Austria, Germany and France. I bought a quad band unlocked phone from ebay for about $60.00. When we got to each country we bought a sim card for around ten euros. It worked very well and I have the phone to use for future travels.  
The phone was nothing fancy, some cheaply made in china thing, but it worked for our purposes.


----------

